
Mouse with 3D printed ovaries gives birth to healthy pups - axonic
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/05/3d-printed-ovaries-restore-fertility-mice
======
axonic
Also, this article from The Guardian is good.

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/may/16/3d-printed-o...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/may/16/3d-printed-
ovaries-allow-infertile-mice-to-give-birth)

